# Solar LED motion sensor flood light



## scar556 (Apr 19, 2018)

So I'm looking for a good solar powered motion detecting outdoor security light. 
Most of the stuff that I've seen online looks pretty cheap. 
I'm wanting to mount above my garage doors and am hoping to light up the driveway. .. does anyone have any suggestions.. thanks


----------



## scar556 (Apr 19, 2018)

I see that I should of posted this in a different area of the forum now ..
My bad


----------

